# Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- ?

## drpt

need to fix "Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead" message it's clogging up the logs and would prefer to fix it. Here is a portion of dmesg.

 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1137.309051] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9680 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1137.327050] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9680 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1137.345042] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9680 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1137.378577] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1137.629528] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1137.880377] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1138.131076] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1138.382058] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1138.633009] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1138.883765] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1139.134574] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1139.385416] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1139.636404] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1139.850058] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf5900 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1139.868049] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf5900 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1139.886038] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030ea80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1139.887476] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1139.904034] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030ea80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1140.138338] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1140.389112] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1140.640246] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1140.891099] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1141.141816] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1141.392827] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1141.643805] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1141.894524] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1142.145375] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1142.396300] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1142.409049] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1142.427035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1142.445035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1142.463025] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1142.647332] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1142.898323] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1143.149169] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1143.399922] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1143.650978] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1143.901882] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1144.152580] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1144.403445] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1144.654378] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1144.905085] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1144.968044] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1144.986034] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1145.004024] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1145.022020] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1145.155892] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1145.406607] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1145.657680] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1145.908494] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1146.159247] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1146.410139] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1146.661166] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1146.911830] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1147.162563] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1147.413347] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1147.527035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e780 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1147.545026] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e780 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1147.563017] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1147.581008] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1147.664323] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1147.915243] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1148.166052] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1148.416819] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1148.667842] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1148.918776] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1149.169617] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1149.420700] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1149.671683] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1149.922532] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1150.086027] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1150.104015] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1150.121999] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1150.140001] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1150.173431] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1150.424289] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1150.675323] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1150.926240] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1151.177067] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1151.428014] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1151.679032] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1151.929932] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1152.180806] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1152.431744] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1152.645019] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880180373ec0 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1152.663009] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880180373ec0 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1152.680996] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880180373ec0 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1152.682852] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1152.698993] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1152.933792] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1153.184671] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1153.435503] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1153.686553] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1153.937585] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1154.188384] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1154.439313] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1154.690273] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1154.941032] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1155.191730] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1155.205008] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1155.222999] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1155.240992] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1155.258984] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9b00 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1155.442634] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1155.693676] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1155.944402] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1156.195272] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1156.446091] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1156.697140] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1156.948139] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1157.199007] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1157.449652] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1157.700701] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1157.763001] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92480 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1157.780988] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92480 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1157.798974] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92480 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1157.816978] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e480 path 2 ep4in 40120000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1157.951645] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1158.202429] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1158.453201] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1158.704150] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1158.954962] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1159.205792] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1159.456693] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1159.646172] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1159.646185] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

[ 1159.646193] hub 6-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 1159.646197] usb 6-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 1159.646199] usb 6-2: unregistering device

[ 1159.646202] usb 6-2: unregistering interface 6-2:1.0

[ 1159.646860] usb 6-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1159.707647] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1159.750743] hub 6-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 1159.958389] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1160.209200] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1160.460006] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1160.646465] usb usb2: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1160.646473] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

[ 1160.646477] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: resume root hub

[ 1160.711014] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1160.767328] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 5 full speed --> companion

[ 1160.767335] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[ 1160.767449] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1160.767462] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[ 1160.767469] hub 6-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 1160.778316] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1160.871284] hub 6-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 1160.892304] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000111

[ 1160.943261] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1160.961977] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1160.994241] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

[ 1161.015252] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000113

[ 1161.066197] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1161.134704] usb 6-2: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

[ 1161.136696] usb 6-2: default language 0x0409

[ 1161.140701] usb 6-2: udev 3, busnum 6, minor = 642

[ 1161.140703] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6640

[ 1161.140706] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1161.140708] usb 6-2: Product: SAMSUNG CDMA Technologies

[ 1161.140710] usb 6-2: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG Electronics Bo.,Ltd.

[ 1161.140818] usb 6-2: usb_probe_device

[ 1161.140821] usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1161.142705] usb 6-2: adding 6-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1161.142741] cdc_acm 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1161.142744] cdc_acm 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1161.142785] cdc_acm 6-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

[ 1161.146755] usb 6-2: adding 6-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 1161.148748] usb 6-2: adding 6-2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[ 1161.160724] usbserial_generic 6-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[ 1161.160727] usbserial_generic 6-2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1161.160843] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 1161.160857] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1161.212968] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1161.463954] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1161.714838] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1161.965862] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1162.216821] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1162.467801] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1162.718823] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1162.969760] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1163.220696] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1163.342281] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 1163.342293] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[ 1163.342296] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: suspend root hub

[ 1163.471724] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1163.722778] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1163.973737] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1164.224681] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1164.475673] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1164.726686] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1164.977668] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1165.228518] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1165.364033] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1165.364048] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

[ 1165.364056] hub 6-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 1165.364060] usb 6-2: USB disconnect, device number 3

[ 1165.364062] usb 6-2: unregistering device

[ 1165.364065] usb 6-2: unregistering interface 6-2:1.0

[ 1165.364245] usb 6-2: unregistering interface 6-2:1.1

[ 1165.364286] usb 6-2: unregistering interface 6-2:1.2

[ 1165.364326] usb 6-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1165.467408] hub 6-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 1165.479441] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1165.730340] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1165.981244] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1166.232295] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1166.363742] usb usb2: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1166.363749] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

[ 1166.363753] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: resume root hub

[ 1166.483211] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1166.483985] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 5 full speed --> companion

[ 1166.483992] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:5 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[ 1166.484033] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1166.484047] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[ 1166.484055] hub 6-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 1166.494971] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1166.587949] hub 6-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 1166.608968] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000111

[ 1166.659915] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1166.710894] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ohci_hcd

[ 1166.731908] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port[1] reset timeout, stat 00000113

[ 1166.734279] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1166.782868] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1166.853447] usb 6-2: default language 0x0409

[ 1166.859444] usb 6-2: udev 4, busnum 6, minor = 643

[ 1166.859447] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=68b0

[ 1166.859449] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1166.859452] usb 6-2: Product: USB MMC Storage

[ 1166.859454] usb 6-2: Manufacturer: Qualcomm, Incorporated

[ 1166.859456] usb 6-2: SerialNumber: 000000000002

[ 1166.859564] usb 6-2: usb_probe_device

[ 1166.859568] usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1166.861450] usb 6-2: adding 6-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1166.861487] usb-storage 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1166.861493] usb-storage 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1166.861570] scsi7 : usb-storage 6-2:1.0

[ 1166.861671] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 1166.861679] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1166.985195] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1167.236354] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1167.487394] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1167.738414] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1167.869079] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SAMSUNG  U660 MMC         1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 1167.869275] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[ 1167.887009] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018008b2c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.889005] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1167.893065] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 1167.901004] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018008b2c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.902999] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1167.914994] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018008b2c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.916994] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1167.928988] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018008b2c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.930988] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1167.944977] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018008b2c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.946982] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1167.958977] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e840 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.960974] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1167.972975] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e840 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.974972] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1167.988965] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801a62dd6c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1167.989180] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1167.990963] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1168.002959] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9800 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1168.004956] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1168.016953] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9800 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1168.018946] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1168.032949] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9140 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1168.034942] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1168.046944] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9740 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1168.048936] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1168.240266] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1168.491243] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1168.742213] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1168.993110] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1169.244024] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1169.339823] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 1169.339834] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[ 1169.339838] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: suspend root hub

[ 1169.495059] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1169.746123] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1169.996783] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1170.247616] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1170.306057] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9740 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1170.308052] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1170.498467] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1170.749483] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1171.000463] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1171.251363] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1171.502332] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1171.753419] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1172.004414] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1172.255423] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1172.506267] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1172.609149] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1172.611145] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1172.757328] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1173.008466] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1173.259483] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1173.510554] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1173.761656] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1174.012560] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1174.263764] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1174.514097] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1174.656343] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1174.658338] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1174.764210] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1175.015343] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1175.266453] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1175.517493] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1175.768523] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1176.019696] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1176.270647] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1176.521660] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1176.703535] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1176.705531] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1176.772790] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1177.023792] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1177.274734] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1177.525629] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1177.776624] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1178.027609] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1178.278475] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1178.529435] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1178.750729] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1178.752724] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1178.780394] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1179.031424] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1179.282384] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1179.533403] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1179.784405] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1180.035361] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1180.286278] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1180.537251] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1180.788235] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1180.797920] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1180.799916] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1181.039228] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1181.290256] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1181.541052] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1181.792108] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1182.043082] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1182.293839] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1182.544807] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1182.795840] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1182.845115] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1182.847111] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1183.046640] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1183.297491] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1183.548407] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1183.799318] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1184.050300] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1184.301086] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1184.551912] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1184.803009] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1184.892305] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880165e92d80 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1184.894304] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1185.053909] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1185.304751] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1185.555773] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1185.806787] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1186.057643] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1186.308730] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1186.559697] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1186.810683] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1186.939500] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9980 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1186.941497] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1187.061743] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1187.312706] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1187.563547] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1187.814637] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1188.065555] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1188.316474] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1188.567545] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1188.818551] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1188.986693] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9980 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1188.988689] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1189.069386] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1189.320175] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1189.570985] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1189.822158] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1190.073035] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1190.323990] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1190.575046] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1190.826098] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1191.033888] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9980 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1191.035875] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1191.077107] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1191.328119] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1191.579129] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1191.830157] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1192.081205] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1192.332256] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1192.583278] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1192.834190] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1193.081081] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9380 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1193.083068] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1193.084946] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1193.335826] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1193.586788] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1193.837880] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1194.088779] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1194.340001] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1194.590012] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1194.840998] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1195.091755] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1195.128275] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9380 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1195.130268] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1195.342629] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1195.593728] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1195.844844] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1196.096011] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1196.347039] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1196.598132] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1196.849164] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1197.100149] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1197.175467] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f9380 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1197.177463] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1197.351105] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1197.602101] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1197.853064] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1198.103985] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1198.355031] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1198.606126] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1198.857279] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1199.108240] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1199.222660] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f98c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1199.224657] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1199.359197] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1199.610314] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1199.861312] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1200.112149] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1200.363161] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1200.614049] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1200.865005] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1201.115724] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1201.269848] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801790f98c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1201.271845] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1201.366704] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1201.617748] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1201.868741] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1202.119676] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1202.370642] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1202.621509] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1202.872232] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1203.123202] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1203.316046] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018cb78140 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1203.318043] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1203.374042] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1203.624893] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1203.875780] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1204.126797] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1204.377854] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1204.628867] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1204.879855] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1205.130741] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1205.364237] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018cb78140 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1205.366235] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1205.381753] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1205.632807] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1205.883854] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1206.134878] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1206.385767] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1206.636867] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1206.887803] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1207.138860] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1207.389813] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1207.410425] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018008be00 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1207.412422] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1207.640769] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1207.891688] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1208.142639] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1208.393712] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1208.644517] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1208.895559] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1209.146693] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1209.397615] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1209.457627] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e300 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1209.459623] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1209.648633] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1209.899479] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1210.150559] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1210.401731] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1210.652808] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1210.903790] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1211.154917] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1211.405866] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1211.504819] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e300 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1211.506816] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1211.656840] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1211.908039] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1212.158108] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1212.409143] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1212.660365] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1212.910395] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1213.161290] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1213.412910] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1213.552011] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff88018030e600 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1213.554004] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1213.662865] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1213.913987] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1214.165030] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1214.416071] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1214.667081] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1214.918001] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1215.169043] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1215.420024] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1215.599208] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880187dbe240 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1215.601203] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1215.670960] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1215.921872] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1216.172863] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1216.423821] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1216.674765] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1216.925678] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1217.176650] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1217.427701] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1217.646401] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880187dbe240 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1217.648395] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1217.678668] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1217.929613] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1218.180525] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1218.431619] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1218.682653] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1218.933634] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1219.184506] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1219.435540] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1219.686502] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1219.694590] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff8801a62dd6c0 path 2 ep4in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 1219.696587] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: urb ffff880190bf56c0 path 2 ep4in 40160000 cc 4 --> status -32

[ 1219.937392] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1220.188327] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1220.439324] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1220.690303] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1220.941194] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1221.192086] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1221.443072] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

[ 1221.694013] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead

dick $ #

----------

## npaust

Did you figure out a solution?  I just noticed that I'm having the same issue.

----------

## drpt

Well sort of,

   I found that the log entries coincided with root logins and by limiting my root login's it was mimimized. 

pete

----------

## mimosinnet

I have encounter this issue with my bond interface. I had to change the syntax to:

```
alias netdev-bond0 bonding
```

(instead of alias bonding bond0).

See this page for example.

Cheers!

----------

## philipo

Hi, after kernel update I got when booting

```
[   41.332704] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead.

[   41.333928] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead.

[   41.335243] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead.

[   41.336384] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead.

[   41.337720] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead.

```

I do not use "Bonding driver support" in kernel.. Next I tried found CAP_SYS_MODULE or CAP_NET_ADMIN in kernel but without success. Do you know how fix this issue?

----------

## mimosinnet

 *philipo wrote:*   

> I do not use "Bonding driver support" in kernel.. Next I tried found CAP_SYS_MODULE or CAP_NET_ADMIN in kernel but without success. Do you know how fix this issue?

 

Maybe you have some alias to a network device in /etc/modprobe.d with the old syntax?

Cheers!

----------

## philipo

I have 3 files in this folder:

aliases.conf

alsa.conf

i386.conf

ppp.conf

I think aliases can be file which do problems, but I do not know what?

aliases.conf contains:

```
# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use 

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off      # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off      # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off      # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off      # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off      # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off      # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off      # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off      # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off      # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off      # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175   agpgart

alias char-major-10-200   tun

alias char-major-81   bttv

alias char-major-108   ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp      ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3   ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14   ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3   loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10   loop_gen

alias cipher-2      des

alias cipher-3      fish2

alias cipher-4      blowfish

alias cipher-6      idea

alias cipher-7      serp6f

alias cipher-8      mars6

alias cipher-11      rc62

alias cipher-15      dfc2

alias cipher-16      rijndael

alias cipher-17      rc5

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev
```

----------

## mimosinnet

 *philipo wrote:*   

> I have in this folder:
> 
> aliases.conf
> 
> ppp.conf
> ...

 

Could that be some alias in ppp.conf or change to "alias netdev-ppp ppp_generic" in aliases.conf?

Cheers!

----------

## philipo

hallo!

I tried change it to "alias netdev-ppp ppp_generic" and still same. Then also I uncommented all things in aliases.conf and nothing change after reboot.

```
[   12.836052] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead.

```

----------

## s4e8

This trigger by sth like:

ifconfig ""

There's some script error, use empty string as network interface name.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *philipo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   12.836052] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead.
> 
> ...

 

I have checked my old logs, and this is the message I was getting:

```
Jan 31 17:03:33 llistes kernel: [   14.111663] Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev-bond0 instead
```

The messages tells the interface that needs to be aliased and yours is empty. It may be something like what s4e8 has pointed out. 

Cheers!

----------

## sacchi

 *drpt wrote:*   

> need to fix "Loading kernel module for a network device with CAP_SYS_MODULE (deprecated).  Use CAP_NET_ADMIN and alias netdev- instead" message it's clogging up the logs and would prefer to fix it.

 

Hi all,

@drpt: have you fixed this problem? I have the same problem.

The message written by s4e8 seems reasonable, but my network configuration file seems ok...

Ciao,

Lorenzo

----------

## philipo

Hallo,

still did not find solution  :Sad: . I tried change some things per s4s8, but without success.   :Sad: 

----------

